# *READ THIS* A note about copywritten material



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is an important note to everyone who posts articles, research papers, and abstracts onto this Bulletin Board.I would like to remind you that you must adhere to all copyrights that apply to articles which you might care to reproduce here on the IBS BB. If the author or publisher requests that you contact them for permission prior to copying their material then you MUST do so before placing a copy on this BB. If you do not want to do that then simply place a link to the material rather than reproducing it here.Copyrights must be respected and sources must be sited. Failure to do so will result in the original posting being modified or deleted by myself.Thank you to your attention to this important matter.Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeff, my apologies and I will do so from now on. Sorry about that.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Also when posting about where you *think* you got your IBS from avoid using brand names.ie. I stopped at *Krusty Burger*, and ooohhh that burger wasn't right.*Krusty Burger* caused my IBS!This opens Jeff, the board, and yourself up to libel lawsuits, and we have enough problems without having to deal with this kinda stress.Be Well


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

So I guess blaming Ford is out of the question huh?And I really like them KrustyBurgers Too.Ak Ak.MNL


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Jeff for pointing this out to us, I hadn't thought of it. Also for explaining that a good alternative is to post the link rather than the full article. It is my understanding that we can reproduce/share certain percentages of whole texts, at least with books and journals, but I don't know if this is true of articles.susan


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

getting permission these days often takes as little as an hou, usually i get a response in about a day. quotation of a sentence or so, even a paragraph, with proper acknowledgement, for educational purposes is generally not a problem.tom


----------

